# Access fertility programme at GCRM Belfast?



## blondie1983 (May 2, 2014)

Hi ladies, we were lucky enough to be successful on our first try of icsi at the RFC. Now we are starting to think about another. I've read that the GCRM are offering a programme that will allow you to pay over a period of time, and if after 3 goes you are unsuccessful, they refund 70% of what you have paid. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi blondie- congratulations on your 'little one'. I have not used gcrm belfast myself but I got some info about the refund scheme- it is through The Access fertility ivf refund programme- http://www.accessfertility.co.uk/programmes/the-access-fertility-ivf-refund-programme/

I am over 37 so I won't be able to use this scheme- although they also have a multi-cycle programme. Good luck with planning your next step.

/links


----------



## Limbo2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Blondie, 


I have just completed the paperwork and paid Access Fertility for their ICSI Multi-Cycle plan at GCRM Belfast, it was very easy to do and offers a great saving, in my opinion. 


Like Little Orchid, at 39 I am too old for the Refund programme, which is why we opted for the Multi-Cycle option. It eases the pressure a little as you know you have another treatment "in the bank" as it were, if the first isn't successful. This will be our 3rd attempt after 2 negative cycles so having that bit of security helps a lot.


If you want to ask any questions re prices or anything, let me know.


----------



## Jenny000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi Limbo, can i ask if you were offered the programme at your consent appointment or did u have to ask about it? It was never mentioned to us and it wasnt until a couple of weeks later that i thought about it again. (Just too much info in my head and that totally went out of my head!!) By that time we had paid for everything. I wonder now if it was because we werent entitled to it for some reason.
thanks!


----------



## Limbo2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Jenny,
I had read about the programme on GCRM's website and they also had leaflets about it available at their open night.
At our initial consultation we told the Dr that we were hoping to do the Multi-Cycle programme through Access Fertility and he said that was ok, that we just had to ensure we had contacted AF and enrolled on the programme and paid the fee before our consent appointment. We have our consent appointment next week, so got it all completed last week. 
I'm not sure if it would have been offered if we hadn't asked. 

Have you started your treatment yet? How're you getting on? 
Good luck


----------



## Jenny000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Limbo, if our cycle isnt successful ill def be looking into this. I think its a great idea. Just gives you a little more peace of mind. If thats possible during this rollercoaster!
We are hoping to start soon. Within the next couple of months anyway. Few wee bits they are still deciding about our treatment.
So far GCRM have been great. This is our first cycle so i didnt know what to expect but i cant fault it at the minute.


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Girls!

Limbo 2 I'm over 37 too and we are going to go again with GCRM, to date we haven't had time to schedule an appointment but I had been thinking about the multi cycle programme too. Would you mind pm me the cost? We are trying to decide if it's going to be one final cycle or a whether to keep going again and again as time is running out for us.  If that refund programme applied to me I would definately do it.


----------



## Limbo2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Evening ladies!

Jenny, it's a pity you've paid already and can't use the programme. You're right, it does give some peace of mind, I  feel a bit more relaxed knowing that we have another cycle paid for, if this one isn't successful. 
Good luck for when you start your treatment, I hope it all goes well for you. We have our consent appt on Wednesday, so I think we'll be starting pretty soon! This will be my 3rd cycle after 2 failed - 1 at RFC and 1 at Origin and, I agree with you, GCRM have been great in comparison, I'm very impressed so far and treatment hasn't even started yet! Lots of luck to you. Xx

Yellowhope,  I will pm you the cost now. Like you, if the refund programme had applied to me, I'd have definitely gone for it but, unfortunately, I'll be 40 in November   
We definitely wanted to use GCRM this time, as opposed to RFC or Origin, and if the multi cycle programme hadn't been in place it would have been our last cycle. This way, we have managed to secure two, which gives a bit of breathing space. 
Good luck with whatever you decide. Xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi ladies hope u don't mind me jumping on but could someone pm on prices for the refund an multi cycle with gcrm? Have looked it up a bit but not sure exactly how it all works and the costs required 

Many thanks
magicbaby x


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Access Fertility and GCRM, Belfast along with other clinics will be exhibitors at the Fertility Information day being held on Saturday 3 October at Parliament Buildings, Stormont, Belfast.  To book please go to www.infertilitynetworkuk.com and follow the links  


/links


----------

